# So been for a ride in my friends black RCZ



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

And to be honest i am very pleasantly surprised. What a nice machine, Looks gorgeous, rides so well and really nicely ergonomically designed inside. Its also very cossetting and a relaxing place to be. Feels like a big GT. And to be honest looks feels so much better than a TTmk2. :?

Need to go and take some medication and sit down...I think i like it.. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Never been in one but I do like the look of them


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nah! Looks like a TT with a great big fat arse . . .


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, they are really nice, love Audi, but
think it looks better than MK2 TT.
Not sure we would buy a Pug though...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I love 'em.

I just wish they were 4 wheel drive and had a redesigned front end. I love the roof, profile and rear though. 8)


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I like aspects of both cars. Here's mine and the other half's RCZ


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Afternoon, that is a great shot of both.
I think I like the MK2 better from there!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

French build quality.... enough said!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> French build quality.... enough said!


i doubt that you have been in one,,


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

roddy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > French build quality.... enough said!
> ...


I'd have to agree with that, they're much better than they used to be!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> French build quality.... enough said!


And german engine.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The RCZ is definitely a nice car and very well spec'd, but on a performance level there's no comparison with the TT, the fastest current versions are around 7.5 secs 0-60 with some models being closer to 9 secs. It only gets compared with the TT as it's a pretty shameless copy cosmetically.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

igotone said:


> The RCZ is definitely a nice car and very well spec'd, but on a performance level there's no comparison with the TT, the fastest current versions are around 7.5 secs 0-60 with some models being closer to 9 secs. It only gets compared with the TT as it's a pretty shameless copy cosmetically.


That's a little unfair. It gets compared to the TT because it's a stylish 2+2 coupe in a similar price bracket (at the lower end of it, admitedly). It's not quite as quick, but it's not a slow car and it's getting an upgrade with the 'R' version. Acceleration isn't everything though and it has beaten the TT in the handling stakes in some reviews I've read.

It's hard to have a sensible conversation about this car on here because people seem to see it as a competition, but I think it's a genuinely good looking car in its own right. It has a very TT shape to it, but I certainly think the designers have done enough to avoid being branded a 'shameless copy'.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Why doesn't it get compared with other stylish 2+2 coupes then? It's always the TT it gets compared to because of the cosmetic similarities which was obviously deliberate on the part of Peugot. Copying another marque and then adding a few changes here and there to avoid it being a jelly mould copy doesn't earn them any great kudos in my book.

I'm certainly no RCZ hater and I've driven one probably more than most. People will see it as competition for the TT for it's appearance and obvious resemblance, but that's really it - performance wise it's not a slight difference, it's very significant for anyone who wants a quick sporty coupe. The forthcoming R version will certainly be a big improvement for sure .


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

lol,
Every time there is a RCZ post MkI people say "better looking than a MKII"

yer yer. :roll:  
It's a cheap copy of a TT even the wheels are a copy of MKII TTS standard 18".

The only bit they did themselves was the dog's dinner of a front bumper.

Is the RCZ a nice looking car? yes it is. 
/popcorn


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> lol,
> Every time there is a RCZ post MkI people say "better looking than a MKII"
> 
> yer yer. :roll:
> ...


I dont agree with that. I agree the concept of a small 2 door coupe is copied compared with say a 3 series coupe, but its a completely different design. We don't say the new 206 is a copy of the A3 etc.

I think the main thing for me is just the FWD v AWD. So when looking at the top of the range and comparing with a TTS or RS it doesnt even come close. Lower day looking at FWD TT 1.8 compared with an RCZ and I can see why you could be tempted


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

davectr said:


> I like aspects of both cars. Here's mine and the other half's RCZ


This makes the TT look massive somehow?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> lol,
> Every time there is a RCZ post MkI people say "better looking than a MKII"
> 
> yer yer. :roll:
> ...


And every time there's an RCZ post, the Mk2 people say "it's worse looking than a Mk2". There's bias everywhere, so don't imagine this is a Mk1 thing.

What would be a refreshing change is if the people on here could actually comment on a car _without_ their egos getting in the way and forcing them to compare it to a TT.

Just saying "it's a TT copy" is completely meaningless, unless the question was "is this a TT copy?"


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> I dont agree with that. I agree the concept of a small 2 door coupe is copied compared with say a 3 series coupe, but its a completely different design. We don't say the new 206 is a copy of the A3 etc.
> 
> I think the main thing for me is just the FWD v AWD. So when looking at the top of the range and comparing with a TTS or RS it doesnt even come close. Lower day looking at FWD TT 1.8 compared with an RCZ and I can see why you could be tempted


Exactly... Loads of cars get compared to the TT because they're in the same genre. The TT gets compared to every other small coupe because those are it's peers. Nothing to do with looks.

The only people who can't have an opinion on the RCZ without referencing the TT seem to be TT owners.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spandex said:


> so don't imagine this is a Mk1 thing.


Read the OP and then the 3rd reply 

I also said it was a nice car..... Well apart from the front bumper.

Don't give a Sh!t really what anyone thinks, but it's still a copy IMO.

Think of it this way IMO the MKI TT is a classic and so is the MKII with the RCZ be one? I think not.

/popcorn. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > so don't imagine this is a Mk1 thing.
> ...


When I said it's not a mk1 thing, I meant that both groups are equally biassed. It just shows itself in different ways.

As for the Mk2 being a classic, you honestly can't believe that, can you?? Out of the three, I think it's safe to say only the mk1 has any chance of becoming a classic.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yer I honestly can. 100%
You honestly can't believe that? wow

So the only true classic 911 could only be the first?

I could say more but it might/will go south.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Yer I honestly can. 100%
> You honestly can't believe that? wow
> 
> So in your thinking the only true classic 911 was the first?
> ...


I'm not sure why it has to 'go south'...

No, in my thinking the first 911 isn't the only classic. Being the first can certainly help a car to be seen as a classic but it's not a given (hence me doubting the RCZ will become one) and in the case of the TT it's not the reason why I don't think the mk2 will ever be considered a classic. The application of term 'classic' is hard to pin down to hard and fast rules, but the mk2 TT doesn't really have any of the things you'd normally associate with classic car status. The mk1 has very few of those things too, but it does have an almost universally agreed 'iconic' status which lifts it above most of the other mass produced cars of its time.

The Mk2 is a good car and a good looking car too, but that could be said of many cars which aren't considered classics. I'd be interested in why you think it will become a classic.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > so don't imagine this is a Mk1 thing.
> ...


Yes the RCZ will be a future classic for sure...the dull looking TT mk2 will not be for sure... :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > so don't imagine this is a Mk1 thing.
> ...


Good Evening, I made the third reply, but also the sixth...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

/sigh

Pointless I will leave you all to your MKII bashing.

Never have I said anything negative about a MKI, so enjoy your digs.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> /sigh
> 
> Pointless I will leave you all to your MKII bashing.
> 
> Never have I said anything negative about a MKI, so enjoy your digs.


Dave don't take things too much to heart mate. :lol: :wink: The Mk2 is a great car. Which i am sure you don't need reminding.. 

All the best 
Damien.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> /sigh
> 
> Pointless I will leave you all to your MKII bashing.
> 
> Never have I said anything negative about a MKI, so enjoy your digs.


If you look through this thread there are no digs at the Mk2 at all, unless you're seriously suggesting that anyone who writes about preferring the looks of another car to the Mk2 is having a dig at it.

If it helps, to balance things out, I don't mind admitting that I'd rather own an RCZ than a Mk1 TT. I think the Mk1 TT is better looking, and purely as a piece of design it's fantastic, but I see them so often that they just don't look special anymore. I wouldn't give a Mk1 a second glance on the street, but I often find myself looking for an RCZ when I stop at the lights next to my local Peugeot dealer.


----------

